# Stop the illegal dog meat trade!!!



## fatdog (Nov 30, 2012)

Please sign this petition to try and put an end to this horrific and illegal trade. The petition has been set up by an organisation called 'Trade of Shame'. Have a look at their website to find out more but it doesn't make easy reading.
PLEASE SHARE IF YOU CAN 
http://www.change.org/petitions/stop-the....QQLBZbAGK"}


----------



## Ayla (May 3, 2012)

The link is not working... could you put it again please?


----------



## fatdog (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm having problems sharing the link (not good at this kind of thing!!) Have a look at this web site which has a link to the petition and lots of other information on the campaign. If you like it on FB there is a link to an interesting CNN report which you can comment on to try and persuade CNN to run the story. This would be fantastic publicity.

Trade of Shame

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## fatdog (Nov 30, 2012)

Just heard that CNN are going to publish their report so thankyou to everyone who has viewed this thread (I know it's not an easy subject) and signed and commented.


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

I wish with all my heart they burn in hell. what is wrong with people?
I understand different countries eat different food, meat... but all animals should be treated with *respect and dignity* until their time is up
:mad2::mad2:


----------



## Ayla (May 3, 2012)

fatdog said:


> Just heard that CNN are going to publish their report so thankyou to everyone who has viewed this thread (I know it's not an easy subject) and signed and commented.


That is great! thank you fatdog for spread that that awful thing is happening!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you for bringing this to light x


----------



## fatdog (Nov 30, 2012)

Hopefully this link will work. A little bit of positive news.

Thai govt expected to announce steps to end the dog meat and skin trade in Thailand - The Nation


----------



## jojoreggae (Jan 20, 2013)

I saw a photo on FB showing two roasted puppies and some bloke handing money over for them  and this was in Korea, so most of these countries carry on this vile trade. In China they just throw the animlas into boiling oil ALIVE  I cannot look at these things anymore it upsets me so much I am beginning to hate these people


----------



## rissland (Jan 24, 2013)

Many relevant stuff are available in the social media websites, where you can find out that dog is now in danger. So every one word hard and raise the voice to stop it.


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

Petitions

https://www.change.org/petitions/se...=url_share&utm_campaign=url_share_before_sign

http://www.change.org/petitions/boy...m=url_share&utm_campaign=url_share_after_sign

https://www.change.org/petitions/fa...m=url_share&utm_campaign=url_share_after_sign

https://www.change.org/petitions/as...m=url_share&utm_campaign=url_share_after_sign


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

Dogs are hung from trees and beaten to tenderize the meat.

Cats are boiled alive....

Anybody signing? Please sign for all the animals that are forced in small cages packed together for transport then fed **** before slaughter where they are beaten and set on fire.

Help put an end to the torture in s.Korea and countries that eat stolen cats and dogs.


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

:biggrin:Thanks for sharing this post.


----------

